# Choke Collar Peekaboo



## Avengr13 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have always used a choke collar for training but I have always had short hair dogs. Her collar gets lost in the long fur by her neck. Any ideas?


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Are you training a dog or a puppy? I too am of the old school of training with a choker collar. I had boxers as a kid and did obedience the old fashioned strict/rigid ways of by gone years. When I took Maggie to obedience as a 4 month old, I used a cotten materail choker collar. I don't really know what else people are using, but that training has really changed over the years. So much so, that I'm actually considering starting Maggie over at the beginning level. Eventually, hoping to achieve the CGC title. With positive training and clicker nowadays, it's all so different. I'm sure someone will come along who knows more about your collar inquiry.


----------



## Avengr13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for trying Blondie!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have always used a metal choke chain for training my Goldens. Right now at dog training though I have to use a martingale because they don't allow choke chains.

Why do you need to worry out choke chain peek a boo? They should only wear it during training and it should be removed after to prevent accidental chokings. When training a leash would be attached to it.


----------



## Golden Oliver (Dec 18, 2011)

Oliver is in puppy class (he's 5 months) and the trainer suggested a cotton choke collar. I've tried it and it's helping. I only put it on when we go for a walk and while at puppy class. It's quite tight but the trainer says it's the right size for him.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Spindrift Martingale Cozy collar that is fleece lined to protect neck hair breakage. I think you would be happy with a collar like this one.


----------

